# West branch



## JRBASSER (Mar 5, 2014)

does anyone else hunt west branch for deer? Any luck?


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

Hunted there for a few years there are lots of deer but lots of people. Lots of rabbit hunters and dogs. It is a big area. I always liked the area off of booth.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

Yes, hundreds if not thousands of people hunt deer there. I do not. I always saw lots sign while small game hunting, and there were even deer tracks too!

I would guess bow season would be fine from what I have observed if you take the time to get away from the roads,


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I've deer hunted there a couple times and had no luck. I used to rabbit and squirrel hunt there a lot and hardly saw any deer or fresh sign. Might do well there close to private land and far away from the main parking lots. Lots of rabbit hunters there that chase the deer away to the edges of the public land. Never had much luck for rabbit or squirrel either. I hunt public land in SE ohio for deer and do much better there. I hunt a different public hunting area close to West Branch for rabbit and squirrel.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

West Branch definitely has deer & some nice ones. You have to work to find them and hunt middle of the week for best results. Study the maps and lace up your boots


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

The 2 largest deer I have ever seen were out there. Get away from the crouds. I have also hunted areas guys walk by and seen deer. Mostly during the week when the small game guys are not out there


----------



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

there are indeed some nice deer in west branch, bow hunting there isn't bad if you are willing to walk a bit. the small game hunters will push you deer if you study the maps. there is a ravine that runs between booth rd and cableline rd. get in that ravine early and let the hunters work the deer to you, they will come from both roads (the hunters). west boat ramp is another nice area, and silver creek area is good. the road that leads to the marina is also good, but mind the signs, one side of the road is no hunting. middle of the week gun season is ok as far as people go, not sure i would want to be there on monday morning.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

When my BIL and I would head out for his place in SE Ohio we would drive along the North side of West Branch on Rt.5. There are always lots of hunter's vehicles parked along there. I figure they are there for a reason. 

I don't care what public hunting area you name, deer are there, and probably some big bucks. I saw some deer sign at Berlin that blew my mind! But, these deer don't get to hang around by being "city park" dumb! They are real smart. They've been hunted! You just have to be smarter than the deer and all the other hunters.


----------

